# Dog for sale forum



## furhunter (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if everyone could put their phone number down for contact thanks


----------



## nulsi (Oct 27, 2015)

you should join dog forums


----------



## nulsi (Oct 27, 2015)

actually you will buy or sell?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

NOT putting my phone #, or my email in an open forum. That's what the messaging system is for.


----------

